# Crabbing Suggestions--Jekyll Island



## rebel bruiser (Jun 11, 2014)

Camping At Jekyll Campground & Would Like Some Info On Crabbing--Would Like To Try It At The Beach--Any Suggestions Appreciatd--Anybody Ever Tried It On Beach ??


----------



## mdgreco191 (Jun 12, 2014)

I was just there over memorial day weekend and week.  Crabbing is best at the pier from my experience.  Go an hour or two before low tide and stay an hour or two after low tide.  That is your best chance at a mess of crabs.  Get some ring nets, a large sinker for each net (3-8 oz.), and a rope for each net from Walmart.  Drop your nets in the slack water at the beginning of the pier.  If you get into the fast water your nets won't lay right.  Shallow (2-3 ft.) is not bad, but deep is!  Tie chicken (preferably backs or a bunch of necks) onto the middle of your nets.  Let your nets sit and check them every five minutes.  When you pull the net up, don't go slow, pull it up quickly so the crabs cant swim away.  Bring a cooler with ice for the crabs.  Don't leave them in melt water though because they will die.  This caught me tons of crabs and I hope this helps you.


----------



## spud (Jun 13, 2014)

If you just really want to crab from the beach try this, 
1. Put rotten chicken inside pannyhose 
2. tie weight to it 
3. tie nylon cord to the pannyhose
- the reason for the hose, crabs will not be able to let loose of it


----------



## dotties cutter (Jun 13, 2014)

As long as I have crabbed I never thought of using panty hose to hold my bait, thanks for the tip. We always catch the most crabs with fresh bait when we go, some time we use fish and some time we use chicken or some of both. Nothing no better on the table and it is prime time to go crabbing, so good luck all.


----------



## jimbo1187 (Jun 13, 2014)

Not sure about the crabbing on Jekyll but it has been slack on SSI so far this year.


----------



## The Captain (Jun 14, 2014)

Go to SSI bait and tackle, buy a real crab pot, put mullet or squid in it and drop it under the cleaning station on the SSI pier , let it soak all day
and they  you will have a mixed bad of blues and stone crabs,they last forever its worth the money . Stones you can only keep the claws. Good luck!


----------

